# Bryce Dallas died



## Bruno@MT (Jan 12, 2011)

After his organization imploded after a mass exodus of all his senior students, his luck turned for the worse an he kicked the bucket somewhere near the end of last year.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 12, 2011)

I just checked with Bob, and with the court cases ended and Bryce himself dead, the name of his organization and related discussion is no longer 'taboo'.
Because of that I've 'unstickied' the thread where some more explanation was given about the whole matter.
You can still find it here.


----------



## Muawijhe (Jan 13, 2011)

I still find it a bit taboo. With all the case happenings, and Mr. Dallace now desceased, I'm more inclined to just walk away. Like in a movie where the villain lies dead and the crowd around his fallen corpse just disperse in solemn silence.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I am not saying that anything useful can be said at this point. His organization had already imploded, and with him deceased, it will most probably fade away. We'll see. I thought of several jokes I could make but decided that joking with the death of a person is bad taste, no matter who he is. He was probably not all bad, and probably had some loved ones.

But I have started cleaning up the stickies, and that one was the first to go. So to avoid confusion over whether or not this was still a banned topic, I asked Bob for a formal answer which I could post. If he hadn't agreed with me, then I would have had to let the sticky stay where it was (or perhaps rephrase it / put it in the FAQ).


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope he finds peace on the other side.

I can't seem to access any of the e-budo threads on this topic. Can only members view it? Does anyone know where I can view the details as to why his students left him?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been following the whole sordid story for 2 years now on http://konigunninjers.blogspot.com

What happened was that because of the court cases, the ever mounting evidence that he was a con artist, and his openly abusive behavior (if the testimonies are anything to go by), his students started to see him for what he really was, and left en masse. Virtually all his blackbelts and senior students left in the space of a couple of months.

That is the problem when you start court cases if there are things you want to keep hidden.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I hope he finds peace on the other side.


 
Or, in his case, a big _piece_ of ****-flavored cake, that will take eternity to eat, the fat, worthless bastard.

Yeah, those threads on e-budo can no longer be viewed by all and sundry-been that way for years, now.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 13, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Or, in his case, a big _piece_ of ****-flavored cake, that will take eternity to eat, the fat, worthless bastard.
> 
> Yeah, those threads on e-budo can no longer be viewed by all and sundry-been that way for years, now.



I PMed a moderator on e-budo to inform them. I decided against posting in the forums because I don't know what their policy is regarding posts about him and his organization. Given what has happened there, I don't doubt that there will be rejoicing in many homes.


----------



## Muawijhe (Jan 13, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I PMed a moderator on e-budo to inform them. I decided against posting in the forums because I don't know what their policy is regarding posts about him and his organization. Given what has happened there, I don't doubt that there will be rejoicing in many homes.


 
As I am relatively new to MT, did something happen here regarding it? And if so, and out of morbid curiosity, got links? I will admit I did not check the stickies here (or elsewhere on this site for information regarding him), as I too had been following his exploits for a while (also through the blogspot account and other areas).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2011)

Short version: Threat of numerous lawsuits which would have been filed in non-jurisdictional courts forcing a large expenditure of time and resources to fight. Rather than waste that, we simply banned discussion to avoid the whole mess.  Other sites did the same.
A better understanding of the laws in these instances indicates that we had nothing to worry about, and we no longer do this. MartialTalk can not be held liable for the postings of it's members. Federal law n all that.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 13, 2011)

A year ago or so I posted about the Konigun but since it was blocked and i didn't realize it the word "konigun" was marked with ******. Some people on the site thought I was trolling because the group was so "secretive" that they thought i couldn't reveal their name.

After being informed of why I couldn't bring it up I don't think anyone mentioned them since that point.


----------



## Muawijhe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh, interesting (in short). I'm assuming stemming from claims of their fraudulent practices?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes. It's been a while ago, but IIRC there was a lot of talk on e-budo about how his 'super secret soke' story was full of holes and he was called a fraud. 10 or so people who participated in that discussion got sued, lost a lot of money (to lawyers, and eventual settlement for some defendants) and went through a lot of grief. Several of them were also stalked and harrassed in real life by Bryce's pupils.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 13, 2011)

Harassed in person? That's really low when you get your students to do your dirty work.


----------

